# Uncharted Drakes Fortune



## Superrazien (Jun 26, 2009)

Well they are now offically making an Uncharted movie.
induced pluripotent stem cells

Thoughts, opinions, casting choices. Go a head express them all.

I have a few casting choices in mind

Nathan Drake

*Spoiler*: __ 





1'st choice- Nathan Fillion


2'nd choice- David Boreanaz


3'rd choice= Collin Ferrell




Victor Sullivan

*Spoiler*: __ 





Christopher Eccleston





Elana Fisher

*Spoiler*: __ 





Emily Rose here voice actress


----------



## Adonis (Jun 26, 2009)

What doesn't get turned into a movie nowadays?


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 27, 2009)

Doesn't matter what the cast will be.
The movie will suck anyway.

Not a fan of the game btw. Thought it kind of lacked...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2009)

What is it about?


----------



## Roy (Jun 27, 2009)

This game could actually be made into a movie.


----------



## Shintiko (Jun 27, 2009)

Man does Uncharted 2 look fucking sweet as hell... anywho.  I think you choice of cast for Sully is way off.  Also speaking of casting Emily Rose as Elena Fisher, I think you can make the same argument with Nolan North as Nathan Drake.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 27, 2009)

Uncharted would suck as a movie. The game was plotted like a generic action movie so why make one from it?


----------

